# Impact Archery Hammerhead 5 Pin Sight



## goatranch (Sep 11, 2004)

I just received the Impact Archery Hammerhead 5 Pin fiber optic sight I ordered from Trails End Sports in Ohio. I ordered from their website...very easy and quick! Impact Archery...Made in the USA!

First impression is a very good quality, :thumbs_upwell made sight. The price was $66.00 plus $10.00 shipping.

The sight itself seems rugged, user friendly and has .029" pins. Fiber optics on steel pins. Large fiber optic wrapped spool for good light gathering capabilities. I have used TrophyRidge Sights for some time and have no problems with them except they don't make .029" pins. 

The individual pin adjustment on this sight is by individual small hex screws which I don't like BUT I am used to the TrophyRidge system. I'll get used to it. I will know more when I get it mounted and shoot it some but I think I will like it very much. The price IMO is awesome for a good quality bow sight.

I give it 43/4 fiber optic pin rating out of 5 just because of the pin adjustments. All else looks top notch.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## SoWeGA Hunter (Aug 6, 2006)

I have used several of their sites (Collector and Cosmic) and have also been very pleased with them. Their customer service was also excellent.


----------

